# reserving within DVC



## stanleyu (Aug 8, 2013)

I am considering purchasing DVC points. I haven't decided which resort as yet. What I am wondering is, for someone who owns DVC points and wants to make a reservation, is the system automated? That is, can you see a list of what is available by date by resort, similar to with RCI Points, or do you have to call in, speak to a rep, tell them what you want, and have them tell you what your choices are?


----------



## JPrisco (Aug 8, 2013)

They have an owners website where you can make reservations.  You can only input one resort and date at a time.
It could be a bit more user friendly, but it works.
JP


----------



## Myxdvz (Aug 8, 2013)

There is a member website:  dvcmember.com

You put in the dates, and the # of people (adults/kids)  and your preferred hotel.

It will then see if that's available, and also show alternative hotels.  Normally it groups:
- MK resorts together
- Epcot resorts together
- AK normally just shows AK since it lots of view options
- OKW/SSR normally goes together.

So at most, you'll probably do 2-3 tries if your options are not available.

There is also a Waitlist.  You can put up to 2 waitlists.

You can only make New reservations online (or cancel).  To modify an existing reservation, you would have to call MS.

To make reservations with transferred points (different resort/UY), you would have to call MS.


----------



## icydog (Aug 8, 2013)

Myxdvz said:


> There is a member website:  dvcmember.com
> 
> You put in the dates, and the # of people (adults/kids)  and your preferred hotel.
> 
> ...



I use http://www.dvcmember.com
All the time.  It's easy to use if you remember to hit the back button the top of the reservation page.


----------



## rfc0001 (Aug 9, 2013)

*New Owner FAQ*




stanleyu said:


> I am considering purchasing DVC points. I haven't decided which resort as yet. What I am wondering is, for someone who owns DVC points and wants to make a reservation, is the system automated? That is, can you see a list of what is available by date by resort, similar to with RCI Points, or do you have to call in, speak to a rep, tell them what you want, and have them tell you what your choices are?


As a new DVC member myself, probably having a lot of similar questions about how DVC ressie system compared to other TS, here are a some answers to basic questions I had:


You can book a resort at 11 months out *if* you have points from that specific resort (either through ownership or transferred from another member). Unlike many other point based TS systems, you can book *any* room/season at a resort you have points from *if you have enough points from that specific resort* 
You can book non-home resorts at 7 months out. Typically studios go fast -- many popular resorts sell out exactly at 7 months within the first day (e.g. VGF, BLT). You always want a backup, so I recommend booking home resort at 11 months, then book ressie at 7 months for non-home resort and cancel original reservation -- or create Waitlist that automatically cancels original reservation if desired resort(s) aren't available (see below). 
You can borrow points from the next UY, however once borrowed, if ressie is cancelled those points stay in the current UY and can't be banked. 
You can bank points, but only 4 months prior to your UY. Banked points can't be subsequently borrowed or banked. 
Unlike some TS systems, your UY month is going to vary by unit, and if you own multiple UYs, this can make banking/borrowing complicated. This used to be even more complicated when you had separate accounts for each UY, and had to transfer points between them to book a ressie, but I think the new online system allows you to book using multiple UY although I don't have this situation myself. For simplicity of keeping track of points, it's probably best to buy multiple resales for the same UY if you can. 
If you cancel a ressie outside of 31 days, the points return to the UY of the reservation without any limitations (other than those above for borrowed points) 
If you cancel a ressie inside of 31 days, the points go into a holding account where they can only be used for reservations less than 60 days out and expire at the end of the current UY. 
For ressies in current UY, you use points in order of holding points (if applicable), banked/borrowed points, current UY points, next UY points. For ressies in the next UY, you use points in order of banked points (into next UY), next UY points, next UY + 1 points.
Unlike some other TS ressie systems, you have to search for every resort/room type/date separately (whereas HGVC for example you can see every room type for a resort and/or every resort/room type for a region for an entire year by simply sliding a slider across the year). As others have mentioned, it does show recommendations, which are fixed, based on resort/room type, so once you get the hang, you don't have to search for everything, but if you are trying to book in a busy season, and are willing to stay in any studio or 1 bdrm, this is still *a lot* of searching (at least 15 separate searches even with recommendations) and if your dates are flexible, you literally could be doing hundreds of searches (e.g. any studio or 1 bdrm in June or July would be *at least* 150 searches)
As others have mentioned you can waitlist two search results, which will *automatically* book it if it becomes available. You do have control over which contract your points come from, whether to replace another reservation (which as long as you are going up in points, will not be subject to cancellation rules), and whether to borrow from next year. Unlike RCI Ongoing Searches, which you are familiar with, Waitlists are for an exact resort, check-in date and number of nights. Also, unlike RCI, Waitlists run in batch at night, *after* others have had an opportunity to book the same match online. So you still have to search online to catch the worm. The Waitlist is more for when you just want to go on autopilot and not have to search every day. 
Unlike other TS systems, Disney has no reservation fees or banking fees. They do have $95 fee for booking hotels or RCI 
Resales can't book hotels, cruises, etc. (can only book RCI and DVC)
You can deposit DVC points into RCI in and they are good for 2 additional years (you're only official option if points can't be banked)
You can easily rent points 4+ months out for $11/pt. (there are popular sites to do so) but the majority of your points have to be used for personal use. So, even though resales can't book Disney hotels/cruises directly, you can rent your points and pay cash, which almost always is a better deal anyways. You can also do direct exchanges/rentals with TUG members.
RCI "Waitlists" for DVC don't work like normal RCI Ongoing Searches -- they automatically confirm which means you lose your exchange fee and deposit your points automatically even if you chose to cancel the reservation immediately. There may be ways to work around this, but no one has been able to confirm this yet (I'm working on it). 
Also, you didn't ask, but keep in mind DVC contracts have different expiration dates and MFs, so when calculating the best value for purchasing a resale, in order to take both of these into account, the easiest way is to calculate total cost (purchase cost + closing fees + MFs * years on contract) divided by (annual points * years on contract + banked points - borrowed points) to get total cost per total points (something I came up with myself). Just comparing CPP between two resorts tells you *absolutely nothing* (e.g. BLT has second highest CPP but is second *lowest* total cost per total points because it has the second longest contract). FWIW, based on total cost per total points, SSR is the best value, followed by BLT, although keep in mind BLT will sell for drastically more even though it's nearly as good a value just because there are more years on it -- so SSR is still your "best buy" both in value and upfront costs. SSR is currently selling for as low as $65 CPP. Keep in mind, don't just look at CPP even for the same resort -- you need to factor in fees from different brokers/sellers and banked/borrowed points to accurately compare two listings (the above formula does this automatically). http://disneydvcresale.com/ is a good meta-search for resales, however it is only updated at most once a day, and good values *go immediately* so you are better off talking to reps at various brokers (ResalesDVC, Fidelity, etc.) and asking them when new listings are posted on their websites, and checking them the instant they come out if you want the best deal. If it's a good deal, *offer full asking plus fees plus pro-rated MFs based on points*. I lost several good deals because they get multiple offers. You not only have to be first, but also a full offer, or you won't hear back -- I promise.

Anywho, that's the exhaustive FAQ from someone who just went through buying two resales and figuring all this stuff out. Hope my perspective helps and good luck!


----------



## stanleyu (Aug 10, 2013)

thanks everyone - this all is extremely helpful!


----------



## fluke (Aug 10, 2013)

*SSR prices*

I have been shopping for DVC points since January and still haven't bought.  I have one failed DVC contract through Ebay (long story).  But if you have the buy in cash I personally think BLT may be a better buy than SSR. I have been heavily focusing on SSR but I am now actively looking at BLT.  Sellers these days are not asking much less for SSR versus BLT.  I have had a difficult time getting sellers of SSR below 70 pp except for a completely stripped contract. Where you can get a BLT as low as 90 pp.  Probably the best bet would be to wait until the end of the year when the MFS are due and people are looking to unload.


----------



## rfc0001 (Aug 10, 2013)

fluke said:


> I have been shopping for DVC points since January and still haven't bought. I have one failed DVC contract through Ebay (long story). But if you have the buy in cash I personally think BLT may be a better buy than SSR. I have been heavily focusing on SSR but I am now actively looking at BLT. Sellers these days are not asking much less for SSR versus BLT. I have had a difficult time getting sellers of SSR below 70 pp except for a completely stripped contract. Where you can get a BLT as low as 90 pp. Probably the best bet would be to wait until the end of the year when the MFS are due and people are looking to unload.


Yes, for example, a BLT at $85 CPP is the same exact same Total Cost/Total Points as a SSR at $60 CPP. The benefit is the contract lasts longer, so if you are young you'll be able to enjoy it into retirement, with grandkids, etc. and hand it down to your kids to continue the tradition. Also, obviously BLT is a more popular resort due to it's close proximity to the MK And monorail (to Epcot and Hollywood via boat), so having the 11-month window is another good reason to go with BLT. We love BLT lake view units -- as close as we get to a ocean front resort feel in Orlando -- very relaxing sitting out on the balcony and you can't beat the location (we never used our car the entire week except one day to go to AK). That said, we opted for SSR because we could afford a *lot* more points to be able to do up to a 2 bdrm (thinking of the future) week at Aulani ocean front and 2bdrm week at MK. Right now we don't need 2 bdrms (just have 4), so are able to do a lot of 4-night vacations in studios (e.g. Labor Day, fall break, Presidents Day) plus 1 bdrm weeks in spring and summer and with DVC + AP (+ TIW) our only out of pocket expense is airfare for the short trips (we will drive for spring or summer). Good luck!


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Aug 10, 2013)

rfc0001 said:


> As a new DVC member myself, probably having a lot of similar questions about how DVC ressie system compared to other TS, here are a some answers to basic questions I had:
> 
> 
> You can book a resort at 11 months out *if* you have points from that specific resort (either through ownership or transferred from another member). Unlike many other point based TS systems, you can book *any* room/season at a resort you have points from *if you have enough points from that specific resort*
> ...



Thanks for all the detail!


----------



## rfc0001 (Aug 10, 2013)

ptlohmysoul said:


> Thanks for all the detail!


Certainly!  There's a wealth of information on TUG and DISBoards, but still takes a lot of searching to figure everything out (one of the drawbacks of a discussion forum).  Probably need a FAQ sticky on the DVC forum


----------



## Deb & Bill (Aug 11, 2013)

rfc0001 said:


> ...
> 
> ...
> You can bank points, but only 4 months prior to your UY. Banked points can't be subsequently borrowed or banked. ...





Actually, you can bank your points anytime in the current year up until you are four months out.  So you must bank during the first eight months of your year. 

You can transfer points from one member to another, but only one transfer in or out per UY per membership.  Transferred points retain their UY and resort.  They can be banked, but not borrowed. 

DVC currently allows members to purchase one time use points at seven months out (or less) if they are short 24 or fewer points.  But if you are making a reservation for a hard to get category/villa type at your home resort, purchasing these one time use points won't help you.   You are limited to a purchase like this once a year.


----------

